# Align screws for ceiling fixture - how?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck helps---

A thin awl blade pushed through the hole helps--touch the threaded screw end and raise the fixture---that gets one hole--good luck helps om the other one---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I leave them sticking out as far as they can go and do not tighten up the nut that holds the screw in place.
Once one screw goes in get a nut on a few threads, it should just be a matter of moving at back and forth until the other screw comes through.


----------



## Mike97214 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Mike & Joe, for your tips. I unwired the fixture, reattached the fiberglass to the base with two-sided tape, cleared the tunnels to the screw holes (using a screwdriver), and (after rewiring) had my wife shine a *very bright flashlight* across the ceiling as I raised the fixture. That way, I could visually align BOTH screws, which made the rest easy.

Wearing single-vision computer glasses instead of bifocals helped, too.

Thanks again guys! This was a great introduction to the DIY Chatroom.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

You could also buy some longer screws.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Good luck helps---
> 
> A thin awl blade pushed through the hole helps--touch the threaded screw end and raise the fixture---that gets one hole--good luck helps om the other one---


This is the tip I use, except I use a Phillips screwdriver and I can use it to tighten the screw too.


----------



## Keith22 (Feb 22, 2016)

I buy bolts 1.5" to 2" longer than the bolts that come with it and 2 nuts. I then nut it down and use a miniature handsaw to cut off the excess. You can then replace one nut at a time with the cap or simply cap over the nut, depending on cosmetics. I usually paint the nut a matching color and just put the cap nut on top of it. Total cost about 4 bucks and saves uncoordinated me a lot of time.


----------

